# Mouse Clicks but wont move



## BSDPwats (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, I've installed FreeBSD 10 on XenServer and seem to successfully have XEN tools running, Xorg (GDM) starts automatically after boot but the problem I have is: in both console and X I can right click and left click but the mouse will not move. I've tried both HAL enabled and without and entering in the Xorg sections as I found my mouse has two definitions /dev/psm0 and /dev/sysmouse I tried using both manually in xorg.conf.

Anyone seen this before? Or have any ideas what might help get this working?

Thanks
Pete

07 Mar 2014 : Edit

I've kind of got round this by installing xrdp, mouse works fine in a RDP session.


----------



## snacklover (Apr 24, 2014)

Did you ever get this solved? I'm in the same boat and tried editing Xorg.conf and rc.conf endlessly.


----------



## BSDPwats (Apr 24, 2014)

If you have BSD as a VM then install xrdp and use an RDP connection instead of the console, this is working fine for me.

I have not solved the mouse movement on the console though.

Thanks
Pete


----------

